# connexion au reseau via ethernet impossible



## timondubled (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
alors voila je travaille sur un macbook pro sous leopard 10.5.8 et depuis deux jours impossible de se connecter au reseau de l'entreprise avec le cable ethernet. Avant la connexion se faisait toute seul depuis plus rien ni internet ni le serveur... Quelqu'un aurait une idée de solution sachant qu'apple m'a fait copier sur le bureau le dossier systemeconfiguration (dans HD puis bibliothèque puis preferences) et que sa n'a rien donner.
Est-il possible que mon port ethernet soit mort et si oui comment verifier?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anabys (15 Mars 2010)

Première chose : redémarre ton portable, si tu ne l'as pas fait depuis longtemps (on a souvent tendance à mettre en veille les portables plutôt que de les éteindre).

Vérifie ensuite la couleur (vert/orange/rouge) de la pastille à côté du nom de ta connexion, dans la section "réseau" des préférences système (menu pomme).

Eventuellement, vérifie le paramétrage de la connexion (données d'identification, DHCP ou IP fixe, serveurs DNS et compagnie... les réseaux d'entreprise ont souvent des paramètres spécifiques).

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## timondubled (15 Mars 2010)

Merci de ta réponse.
Le mac je l'ai redemarrer plusieurs fois sa n'a rien changer. Le voyant est rouge (non connecté) et pr ce qui est de la configuration tout est en automatique. Je fonctionne avec un pc aussi qui lui est connecté donc je pense pouvoir trouver les infos nécessaire dessus. Mais quelle sont les parmetre que je doit rentrer et ou sur mon mac?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2010)

t'emm* pas à "copier" le pc

les classiques dans ce cas sont

OS pas optimal
( autorisations à refaire ou mise à jour combinée à faire)

- ou très souvent: un element dans le reseau ou routeur  a changé et le mac ne le sait pas
( par exemple si le cadenas est fermé donc reglages fixes et  possiblement perimés)

 en ce cas tu CRÉES une configuration , que tu nommes par exemple reseau boite ou boulot etc
et la nouvelle sauf anomalie se créera toute seule

-un fichier du mac corrompu
en ce cas tu auras beau créer 50 configurations test , si le fichier est pourave ca reste un fichier pourave
en ce cas on le change
- 

- un vrai souci materiel
et ca peut etre rien : le cable par exemple , mal mis  ou endommagé
comme plus embêtant  ( souci routeur ou mac

--
commence par créer une configuration test et rebrancher les cables du modem au mac


----------



## timondubled (15 Mars 2010)

> OS pas optimal
> ( autorisations à refaire ou mise à jour combinée à faire)



comment je fait?


jai fai une configuration test mais il me di que sa fonctionne pas et que je doit essayer de rentrer les donnees manuelement


Pour ce qui est du materiel le seul qui peut être endomagé c'est le mac car le même cable me permet de me connecter avec le pc...

Quelle fichier peut être endomagé?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2010)

timondubled a dit:


> comment je fait?


humm
ca c'est un  signe que soit t'es nioube mac
soit tu ne fais aucun entretien du mac

ca fait partie de ca
*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/downloads/



> jai fai une configuration test mais il me di que sa fonctionne pas et que je doit essayer de rentrer les donnees manuelement


faut voir avec ton rsponsable informatique de l'entreprise 
car en entreprise certains réglages sont un peu hors normes




> Quelle fichier peut être endomagé?


plusieurs
mais vu ta non connaissace mac on va y aller trèèèèès doucement
comence déjà par reparetio,n des autorisations et la mise à jour combinée


----------



## timondubled (15 Mars 2010)

Oui effectivement j'arrive sur mac... J'ai pu tout faire sauf les mise à jour vu que le mac n'est pas connecter....


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2010)

vire cj'hesite à te faire virer les reglages
-
tu vas faire ca 
tu vas déplacer
DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist'
et
DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist'
( dans un dossier sur le bureau
( reparation reseau  par exemple)

et redemarrer 
et recréer un reseau


----------



## Anabys (15 Mars 2010)

Faudra m'expliquer comment réparer des autorisations ou virer des cookies avec onyx est susceptible de corriger un problème de connexion à un réseau par éthernet...

--

Retourne dans la section "réseau" des préférences système et, en bas de la fenêtre, clique sur le bouton "Assistant". Cela devrait t'ouvrir une petite fenêtre dans laquelle tu pourras cliquer sur un bouton "Diagnostic". Le système testera alors ta connexion et t'indiquera où ça cloche. On en saura déjà un peu plus.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2010)

Anabys a dit:


> Faudra m'expliquer comment réparer des autorisations ou virer des cookies avec onyx est susceptible de corriger un problème de connexion à un réseau par éthernet...s.


t'as des probleme de lunettes en en ce  moment?
personne ne parle de cookies ou d'appliquer onyx ici

quant à reparer des autorisations ca permet de par exemple corriger des cafoulllages de plist
(  le reseau c'est des plist, j'en mentionne 2 qui comptent)


----------



## timondubled (15 Mars 2010)

j'ai deplacer les fichier sur le bureau mais sa ne change rien, quand je fait un diagnostic tout est en echec et il me di:


> Il semble que cet ordinateur ne soit ni connecté à un modem DSL ou câble, ni a un reseau Ethernet
> 
> Verifier qu'un câble ethernet est bien connecté au port ethernet de l'ordinateur ou a un modem DSL ou câble d'une part, et à un reseau ethernet ou a tout autre peripherique, par exemple, un concentrateur, un routeur ou un commutateur d'autre part.
> 
> verifiez aussi que les peripherique auquels vous êtes connecte sont allumes et ont terminé leur démarrage.



Je comprend pas pourquoi il me di sa tout est branché et tout les cables fonctionnent


----------



## Anabys (15 Mars 2010)

Nop, pas de problème de lunettes, tu lui as collé ton pavé-pour-noobs habituel : #6. Avant de trifouiller dans le système, il faut identifier le problème ; en l'occurrence, commencer par déterminer si c'est logiciel ou matériel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h45 ----------

On continue. Va dans le menu pomme, "A propos de ce mac" et, dans la petite fenêtre qui s'ouvre, clique sur "Plus d'infos...". Cela t'ouvrira une nouvelle fenêtre dans laquelle tu devrais trouver, dans la partie gauche, une liste avec une entrée appelée "Configuration" dans la section "Réseau" (v. capture d'écran). Regarde ce qu'il est dit à propos de l'interface "ethernet" dans la partie droite de la fenêtre et fais-nous éventuellement un copier/coller.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2010)

suite à la liste de divers  causes possibles
et ca



> autorisations à refaire ou mise à jour combinée à faire)                         comment je fait?


je lui est simplement indiqué les mesures classiques d'entretien mac à connaitre

ici ca sent à plein nez  soit
un fiichier reseau naze
  ou et j'espere pas pour lui,  souci plus costaud  avec un voyage en SAV
(  prise ethernet ou souci CM par exemple)

edit et ca me fait penser à 
timondubled
recuperer les dvd gris
car un Apple Hardware Test sera à faire si changement de fichiers est inoperant


----------



## timondubled (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, dessolé pour ma reponse tardive mais internet je l'ai que au travail.
alors voila pour l'imprime écran:







> recuperer les dvd gris
> car un Apple Hardware Test sera à faire si changement de fichiers est inoperant


Tu parle des dvd d'installation ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

Pardon je me suis tromper d'image...






et la suite :


----------



## Anabys (16 Mars 2010)

La config me semble correcte. Va falloir passer à l'hardware test, comme disait pascal.

Basiquement, il faut :
- que tu déconnectes tous les périphériques ;
- que tu insères le DVD d'installation fourni avec le mac (oui, les dvd gris, probablement le second) 
- que tu démarres ton mac en maintenant la touche D enfoncée (certains disent la touche F2, perso j'ai toujours fait avec D).
- que tu suives l'assistant à l'écran.

La procédure sur le site Apple.


----------



## timondubled (16 Mars 2010)

Ok merci je vais faire maintenant j'ai plus qu'a attendre que le boss retrouve la boite avec les DVD :s


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

mon experience perso à ce sujet
j'ai eu sur divers mac la loupiotte " pas d'ethernet"
la plupart du temps en changeant les fichiers de reseau c'était résolu

2 fois , ce fut inoperant
et ce fut 
1 fois le cable  ( qui  pourtant marchait sur un autre ordi !)

et une fois SAV ...changement de carte mère
( pris en charge)


----------



## timondubled (16 Mars 2010)

Pour ce qui est du cable je pense pas j'en ai essayer 4-5... Par contre si tu peu me dire ou trouver les fichier reseau je peut essayer de faire sa.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anabys (16 Mars 2010)

Il te l'a dit plus haut :



> tu vas déplacer
> DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/preferences.plist'
> et
> DD/Bibliotheque/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/NetworkInterfaces.plist'
> ( dans un dossier sur le bureau


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2010)

il me semble avoir vu qu'en SL  l'emplacement ou un des noms sont differents
(j'ai pas SL sous les yeux)


----------

